# Amazing night. Love my fur family.



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So today has been fantastic, first we went off to the groomers and got the fur kids their nails cleaned and clipped along with getting their ears cleaned too! Then we done an impromptu nature walk which was a small one about 2 miles along to Bothwell castle met loads of doggies and every kid couldn't resist giving Neeva a belly rub. Though the Bf has torn the fibres in his hamstring i'm surprised he made it he really should be resting it but he wanted a day out with the pups. Men eh?  

We came home and chilled out for a bit made dinner which was handmade beef burgers with caramelised onion rich edam cheese and smoked cheese and I have to say it was tasty! The dogs got a lil bit of the burger too so happy faces all round. Tonight the weather in Scotland was unreal it was gorgeous outside so we went out a little wander in our area it was pretty warm too which is totally unheard of here lol, The dogs are now curled up crashed so we are getting some wine and beer and are going to wind down and watch 28 days later. 

Happy Saturday ladies!!!

This is the view from across the road from us its beautiful.









Maddies.









Beautiful!!









Daddy leading the way.









Proud chi mummy. 









Pabs!









Love this view.









My princess.









And a totally cheesy couple shadow photo.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Love these photos  glad you had a nice day!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Love these photos  glad you had a nice day!


Thanks hun!
Had a great day. I love days spent with the dogs, john couldn't stop laughing at me once we came in from our long walk earlier in the day I was pretty mucky so I shoved my clothes in the machine and didn't have anything old to shove on for our last walk because you always meet dogs that have been in the river and they get you dirty lol! managed to find a horrid jumpsuit thing that can get manky but its totally see through so had to tie a shirt around it I was the most mismatched person ever tonight I looked crazy :laughing5:


----------



## lbwatson (Sep 14, 2012)

I love scenery where you are, stunning. The pictures of you kinda remind me of Bettie Page. Can I ask what kind of harness Pablo has on? I really like the looks of it.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

lbwatson said:


> I love scenery where you are, stunning. The pictures of you kinda remind me of Bettie Page. Can I ask what kind of harness Pablo has on? I really like the looks of it.


When Scotland is nice it really is lovely! Everything is really green buuuuut 90% of the time its really wet and cold but you learn to love it I guess! Makes you appreciate the nice days when we get them. And Bettie Page!? Wow mega compliment!! Thank you! 
Pablo is wearing the Julius K9 Harness, they're power harnesses my parents own two EBT's so they use them and I've always liked the look of them but I had zero idea they'd do them for chihuahuas considering what they're used for ha! But hands down best harness we've had on him super comfy doesn't rub him and its realllllly sturdy theres no way he's getting outta it. I also think he looks like a little man in it too!


----------



## lbwatson (Sep 14, 2012)

My 4 yr old chi is quite the puller, do you think the harness will work for her or should I look for something else?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

lbwatson said:


> My 4 yr old chi is quite the puller, do you think the harness will work for her or should I look for something else?


Pablo is a puller, and it works fantastic for him. One of the reasons i don't use collars on him I don't want any pressure on his throat! But I can't recommend the Julius K9 enough its a great harness. 

Julius K9 UK Dog Harness | Dog Gear Thats where I purchased Pablo's from! Its the IDC PowerHarness  in size Baby 1.

Heres the US store too! Julius-K9 main store the stickers on the side are velcro so you could even get your fur kids names on them too!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You're so pretty love! And the scenery is so breath taking. Neeva is such a lil ball of POOF! She's like a cotton ball lol. Love it. I'm so glad to hear of the nice weather you guys have been having. May it continue!😊☀


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> You're so pretty love! And the scenery is so breath taking. Neeva is such a lil ball of POOF! She's like a cotton ball lol. Love it. I'm so glad to hear of the nice weather you guys have been having. May it continue!😊☀


Awww you!! Thanks so much love! She is but most of the time she is soaking flings herself into puddles and any water she can find! I was walking into the kitchen and the place was soaking we've got a large waterbowl in the bedroom for pablo and her if they're thirsty during the night and she went for a paddle in it then rolled herself all over the kitchen she's a strange one lol! She's super sassy too will shout at you if you aren't speaking to her! The weathers been so lovely but winter is nearing which means -15 weather Ill need to get the dogs thermals lol!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You're pictures are so vibrant Caitlin, I know nothing about Scottland and love all the pics you post.. Looks to me that it is stunning, of course your babies are always so beautiful!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> You're pictures are so vibrant Caitlin, I know nothing about Scottland and love all the pics you post.. Looks to me that it is stunning, of course your babies are always so beautiful!!


Thanks so much Deb!!

Scotland is beautiful when the weather is good it's so green probs all the rain we get so it keeps the greenery really nice! It's amazing up north the mountains are lovely planning a trip to one of the cabins up there with the dogs soon. I'm so glad I added Neeva pablo is so happy they get on exceptionally! I can feel an addiction coming on


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Love these photos
> ...


Don't be silly, you always look gorgeous! :*


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

What stunning photos, including the one of you with the dogs!! I can not pull off head scarves no matter how I try and you look great. I love how they look so happy and are clearly having the best time. Thanks for sharing and I hope the beautiful weather keeps up.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Kismet said:


> What stunning photos, including the one of you with the dogs!! I can not pull off head scarves no matter how I try and you look great. I love how they look so happy and are clearly having the best time. Thanks for sharing and I hope the beautiful weather keeps up.


Aww thank you love!!
I can only pull them off because my head is the size of a pea lol! Plus ive got loads of curly unmanagleable hair so I can never be bothered trying to tame it lol! The dogs love going out so much they love the long grass and Neeva loves going into the puddles and marsh which always ends up in a bath! The weathers been great it rained all June and July so August has been great! But winter is just around the corner and Scottish weathers are awful !


----------

